# rcd 510 and ipod for 2010 JSW



## bryduck (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got my 2010 JSW TDI with only the mini jack in the center console for aux input to the "premium 8"/"rcd 510". I was wondering--is the only way to install the MDI interface for an iPod to pull the headunit out and rewire everything, or is there some solution that is cheaper/easier?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump I would like to know, and where did you get your cable from, I herd of a MDI cable.


----------



## bryduck (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (siren001)*

As you can tell, I have yet to get a reply, so I have no answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (bryduck)*

I have a Dension unit that is part # specific. So if you want to pull out the radio and get me the Part # we can talk.


----------

